# White privilege



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank God I am a privileged white woman because it allows me to have clean drinking water. I don't know if any of you have seen the news clips of Hillary spouting off about how the water situation in Flint MI has gone on so long because it is a town of predominantly black people. apparently black lives matter protesters will be jumping on the band wagon for this one according to news I was watching last night.

I don't know how you all feel about it, but I believe we are all spoiled in this country with the massive quantities of clean drinking water that is available to us. the water we flush the toilet with is practically sterile. You don't see that in a lot of other countries where they get to drink water out of the local pond. When I see people with water issues it reminds me to take stock of my water preps and think about how I would deal with what is happening. What about you?

Clinton: 'There's no excuse' for Flint water crisis


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hillary, trying to do nothing more than pander for votes. She couldn't give two craps about the people of Flint, regardless of their color.

Regardless, we are a bad day away from not having the water we are used to having pumped to our homes. Today, I gripe about the chlorine in the water, but tomorrow I could be yearning for the day there was chlorine in it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Flint, MI was once a great and thriving city but in the last 40 years or so, Liberal Progressives have screwed this city up royally. Leadership has failed and it has nothing to do with white privilege. 

It is my understanding that the Flint Water supply used to come from Lake Huron but the decision was made to change it to the Flint River. Now, lack of money and POLITICS have taken over and the incompetent idiots are looking to blame anyone or anything other than their stupid selves.

So *&^% Hillary with a red hot poker!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I will say this. Idiots elect liberal idiots who ruin a community. After the community is ruined, they scream for the federal government to grab other people's money are come the rescue.

That bugs me to no end.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> I will say this. Idiots elect liberal idiots who ruin a community. After the community is ruined, they scream for the federal government to grab other people's money are come the rescue.
> 
> That bugs me to no end.


That's what they did to Baltimore... Libtards are in office since 1968, look at the place now, it mirrors Detroit.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Flint is a waste land. And now ranks rank above Detoilet. 

Let this be a lesson to anyone who lives on city water and sewer. There is a price to pay for everything. 

Well and septic forever. 
If you don't have a well and septic then move the hell out of the city. 

Trust no one. 

Heed my advise or drink what ever they send your way. 




Y'all like those city services now ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Flint, MI was once a great and thriving city but in the last 40 years or so, Liberal Progressives have screwed this city up royally. Leadership has failed and it has nothing to do with white privilege.
> 
> It is my understanding that the Flint Water supply used to come from Lake Huron but the decision was made to change it to the Flint River. Now, lack of money and POLITICS have taken over and the incompetent idiots are looking to blame anyone or anything other than their stupid selves.
> So *&^% Hillary with a red hot poker!


The water comes from just North of Port Urine, is piped down to Detoilet, where it is charcoal filtered and chlorine & flouride is added


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

before you get all weepy about Flint - talk about these people not paying their water bills - just like Detroit nobody but nobody pays a dime for the municipal water - it's like it's free - no $$$$ no maintenance or upgrades .... don't bitch about quality when you're stealing it .....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Please don't encourage the sheep to move out in the country. It's getting crowded enough. They will be better off staying in the nice safe city and letting the government take care of them.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

No White privilege here


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Flint, MI was once a great and thriving city but in the last 40 years or so, Liberal Progressives have screwed this city up royally. Leadership has failed and it has nothing to do with white privilege.
> 
> It is my understanding that the Flint Water supply used to come from Lake Huron but the decision was made to change it to the Flint River. Now, lack of money and POLITICS have taken over and the incompetent idiots are looking to blame anyone or anything other than their stupid selves.
> 
> So *&^% Hillary with a red hot poker!


The Flint water system was once there own... Then they were hooked up to Detoilets water system which is Detoilet river water. Flint decided Detoilets water was to expensive so they went back to their own system ....opps shouldn't have done that.

Flint died a rather quick death when GM and Delfi packed up and left.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The real problem is misuse of public funds which includes free bees. Pittsburgh had similar spending problems when steel collapsed and the tax base was lost. First rule of economics: do not spend more than you take in.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> I will say this. Idiots elect liberal idiots who ruin a community. After the community is ruined, they scream for the federal government to grab other people's money are come the rescue.
> 
> That bugs me to no end.


Isn't Gov. Rick Snyder a Republican?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> The Flint water system was once there own... Then they were hooked up to Detoilets water system which is Detoilet river water. Flint decided Detoilets water was to expensive so they went back to their own system ....opps shouldn't have done that.
> 
> Flint died a rather quick death when GM and Delfi packed up and left.


Water comes from Port Urine


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Water comes from Port Urine


Your probably right.. I was always told it was river water but never researched it because I don't care. Ive never been a city boy. Well and septics are a way of life for me and mine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> Isn't Gov. Rick Snyder a Republican?


The City of Flint Water Supply is up to the local municipality to manage, not the governor's office.

https://www.cityofflint.com/public-works/water-service-center/


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This all over Canadian news. We had a towns water supply go south a few years back and people dies as a result. And the buffers knew. Walkerton was the place. I hope this pans out well. 

I have had to travel through flint. It was scary. I locked my doors and refused to stop for a piss.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Isn't Gov. Rick Snyder a Republican?


He wears the label but hes a lib tard as far as most are concerned. And he sucks..... specifically sucks my wallet dry I can't stand that weasel eyed jerk. My candidate did not make the primary when tricky Dick was elected.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree there is no excuse for the water situation in Flint. The city "leaders" who made the call to go to a polluted water source then not to use the proper treatment should be jailed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Your probably right.. I was always told it was river water but never researched it because I don't care. Ive never been a city boy. Well and septics are a way of life for me and mine.


I used to do a ride along for water testing on Lacque Sainte Claire. College gals did the testing. Captain Steve-O piloted the boat from Belle Maer Marina

Young Girls, Boats and a single guy ,I'm there.

Mt Ghetto's water supply is off Huron Pointe ,with lots of ick around it. The Water Plant is in Harrasment Township. My buddy who can't spell toboggan lives next to it. Which is between Gino's and Beacon Cove Marina


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I agree there is no excuse for the water situation in Flint. The city "leaders" who made the call to go to a polluted water source then not to use the proper treatment should be jailed.


Some or most of the problem is the Flint Water Dept didn't treat the water correct for the lead pipes

Who would have thought that a water treatment plant should treat the water?
Detoilet has the same lead pipes all over the craphole


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

According to her, based on my race and professional choice It would be an honor to confess my guilt, walk into the woods and shoot myself in the head after having left my estate (such as it is, being the high roller that I am) to my choice of minority charities.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yea Yea...... who cares about all that glitz and glamour, I know I aint getting any. How often does a middle aged white guy with a mid section that reeks of smarts, sexy, and used to be successful gat a nomination?

And I aint getting no parades pitched for me either. #middleagedwhiteguyslivesmatter


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^ edit get...darn PF acting up again while posting.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like to see charts and statistics indicating race and persons who pay their water bill. I would bet a weeks pay that minorities in flint don't pay their water bills running the municipality into a financial crysis causing them to make rash decision to keep the pipes full of water. Those rash decision were forced by the ethnic managers. The outcome was contaminated water. Then this was spun to blame white privileged persons and now I will end up paying more so Tyrone can drink better water as he lives in provided housing paying no utility bills no income, property, sales, use, license, regulatory, tax of any kind. And when he is on the nightly news he will blame me.


----------

